# S-ATA Stecker/Buchse für Platinenmontage (Durchsteckmontage) gesucht



## oliver.tonn (11 November 2020)

Hallo,
ich suche einen S-ATA Stecker/Buchse (Ich weiß immer nicht wann man von Stecker und wann von Buchse spricht). Er wird auf eine Platine gelötet, aber nicht via SMT, sondern mit der Durchsteckmontage. Tante Google und die Suche bei den üblichen Verdächtigen hat zwar viele Stecker zu Tage geführt, aber leider nicht den Richtigen.
Hier mal zwei Bilder vom Stecker.


----------



## thomass5 (11 November 2020)

https://at.rs-online.com/web/p/scsi-steckverbinder/6128003/ 
https://www.computerkabelversand.de/CC-2523-CC-SATA-Loet-Anschlusstecker-vertikale-Montage.html
https://german.alibaba.com/product-detail/sata-type-a-7-pin-right-angle-dip-male-connector-for-hard-drive-62088129907.html?spm=a2700.galleryofferlist.normal_offer.d_image.4081696bWVOBWE
soetwas?


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 November 2020)

Danke, der Stecker von TE Connectivity wäre genau der den ich suche, leider hat RS den nicht mehr im Programm.
Ich versuche es mal bei dem Hersteller, vielleicht hat der noch ein paar rumfliegen. In der Bucht bin ich auf Anhieb nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## thomass5 (12 November 2020)

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

Das sollte auch passen.Da hast du dann gleich Reserve...


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 November 2020)

Ja, scheint das selbe Modell zu sein. Hast Du schon mal über diesen Anbieter bestellt?


----------



## thomass5 (12 November 2020)

Ja, hab schon diverse Dinge bei Ali bestellt. Manchmal dauert es eben, bis die Ware auch China angekommen ist.


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 November 2020)

Danke Thomas für Deine Tipps. Der Stecker bei AliExpress ist der Gesuchte, allerdings werde ich ihn dennoch zunächst nicht bestellen. Die komplette Platine kostet nur etwas über 30,-€, was ich nicht erwartet hätte (Dachte das wird deutlich teurer), und da fange ich erstmal nicht das Löten an. Für später werde ich die ursprüngliche Platine aber wohl doch noch reparieren.


----------

